# Cephalexin for acne.



## indiegirl (Jun 30, 2011)

So as an adult woman at the age of 34 I am just now getting acne. I have hormonal chin acne. I get those deep,red, painful, buggers that take weeks to heal...and when they do: BOOM! another one. The rest of my face is clear and smooth. I have yet to see a wrinkle(thank you mom for preaching spf) and my skin is extremely sensitive and prone to reaction. I also will mention I am fair, red or ruddy(Irish) and more dry than ever oily. I have a skin/makeup/wash routine that I follow and it works for my upper face-just not my jawline. Since my skin is so reactive my derm has now put me on an antibiotic(Cephalexin) than a topical. I broke out in a rash from everything-which in some cases is the nature of the medicine healing. No-my skin had an allergic reaction. So..last resort a pill. Does anyone have any reviews from taking this med? I did take amoxicillian for a sinus infection and my skin looked AMAZING!! No reaction from that of any kind(excuse me TMI-it gave me stomach upset/constipation) They both are drugs prescribed for bacterial infections which acne is...I do know mine is hormonal and birth control for me is NOT an option. Anyone with reviews or advice feel free. I'm nervous about meds-but acne @ 34 ? NO fair.


----------



## satojoko (Jul 1, 2011)

A dandelion root decoction should more than likely work for that. If you're not familiar with how to make that, feel free to PM me for directions. It's not a complicated process at all, you just have to follow certain steps. Takes 20 to 30 minutes and you can make enough to store in the fridge for a week. I have had nothing but great success with dandelion root for any kind of acne breakouts.


----------



## magosienne (Jul 2, 2011)

Good idea ! I wouldn't have thought of dandelion for acne breakouts. I would recommend making a small batch and keeping the remaining product in the fridge.

Hmm, if you're put under antibiotics but your problem is hormonal, i wonder how useful they will be. You also don't have to take birth control pills if you don't want to. Instead, if the dandelion root isn't successful, try consulting a generalist or an endocrinologist and ask for a medication to balance your hormonal issue.


----------



## indiegirl (Jul 5, 2011)

Thank you so much for the suggestions.


----------

